# Lizards > General Geckos >  What age can you sex crested geckos at?

## glowstick

Im sure this is answered somewhere else but, what age do crested geckos start showing their sex at? Ive heard the males make croaking sounds at night, but Im definitely no expert. How could we tell for our crestie, who turned one year old march 16th, or is it too soon to know? Thanks!! :)

----------


## Alter-Echo

At a year it's easy to tell... two large bulges at the base of the tail, where the tail meets the vent, means male. No bulges means it's a female.

----------

glowstick (04-07-2019)

----------


## Sunnieskys

Oh you will know lol. Big boys = big balls. all my cresties at work I can tell between 9mo to a year.

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

It's not about age it's about size usually around 20 grams you can determine the sex, some males can be early or late bloomer as well.

You can also use a magnifying glass a little sooner to see pores but it's not a guarantee.

----------


## SilentHill

never heard about the croaking but at a year you should be able to make a quick visual ID.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

